# [cups] Sin impresión desde hace un tiempo (resuelto )

## demostenes

Saludos al foro.

Desde hace un tiempo no puedo imprimir nada: se queda todo en la cola. Cups acepta los trabajos pero no sale nada por la impresora. He estado buscando y parece ser que hay más casos. No depende de la impresora.

¿Alguien sabe por dónde puedo seguir buscando para solucionar el problemilla? Porque me toca copiar los archivos a imprimir al windows del portátil para poder usar la impresora que, por cierto, es una Samsung ML-2510...

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues yo he tenido una impresora como la tuya y me era suficiente con instalar el driver para linux que tiene el CD de instalación que dieron con ella.

No me acuerdo de los detalles pero creo que se instalaba en /usr/share/cups/model.

Se entraba a cups via web y se seleccionaba el modelo apropiado, con lo cual la impresora quedaba configurada.

----------

## demostenes

Yo utilizo ese mismo driver, pero el problema es que no imprime absolutamente nada. 

¡Ni lo intenta, la cabrona, no se si estará en huelga o qué!

 :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

¿Tienes añadido cupsd al runlevel default para que te inicie cups en el arranque?

----------

## demostenes

¡Afirmativo!

Voy a ver si me cambio a baselayout-2 y openrc, aunque en amd64 estan enmascaradas, por un por-si-acaso... pero tengo mis dudas   :Shocked: 

¡de cualquiera de las formas, gracias esteban_conde!

----------

## Txema

Yo tengo instalado baselayout-2 y openrc y no tengo ningún problema.

Activa el debug de cups y revisa los logs del sistema, además fijate que la impresoa está activa, que muchas veces dice que "está" pero no si está inactiva o activa.

Usa la administración por web si es que no lo haces ya, en gnome no sé, pero en kde nunca ha funcionado la administración de impresoras.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues yo tengo en gnome en el menu sistema-->administracion-->impresoras.

Cuyo comando es gnome-cups-manager pero siempre la he configurado via web.

----------

## demostenes

Para entrar en las X-window uso qingy + fluxbox, ni kde, ni gnome, ni xfce... y para ver como está el cups uso el http://localhost:631 para administrar impresoras y trabajos a imprimir. Sí que tengo activado el debug en  /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

y esto es lo que dice al hacer un tail:

```

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: jobs=106

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=585

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10288

D [08/Feb/2009:19:15:30 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=9264

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: jobs=106

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=585

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10288

D [08/Feb/2009:19:16:36 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=9264

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: jobs=106

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=585

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10288

D [08/Feb/2009:19:17:42 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=9264

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: jobs=106

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=585

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10288

D [08/Feb/2009:19:18:48 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=9264

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: jobs=106

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=585

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10288

D [08/Feb/2009:19:19:54 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=9264

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: jobs=106

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: jobs-active=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: printers=1

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: printers-implicit=0

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=585

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=10288

D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=9264
```

Pero, sin nada de nada.... ¿alguna sugerencia más? ¡Ah, gracias por el intento, Txema!

Bueno, voy a poner un emerge --info por si a alguien se le escurre algo:

```
Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Feb 2009 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v --color y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoclean buildpkg distlocks fixpackages loadpolicy metadata-transfer parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox selinux sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse usbmouse ps2mouse evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="false"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.11/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_COUNTER_HASH="935378eafa629294d0133fde47f9729b"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log del  en "

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save mail"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDOCS="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.5.1/html/lib"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

STAGE1_USE="multilib nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="linux"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr asf asx audiofile automount avahi avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 calendar cdaudio cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi chroot cli cracklib crypt css ctype cups dbus dga dhcp directfb directx divx4linux dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode erandom exif fastcgi fax fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran fpu freetype gdbm gif gif89a gimpprint glx gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm gs gtk hal hardened hardenedphp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kvm lame lash latex lcms ldap libcaca libwww lighttpd lm_sensors lzo mad maildir matroska mbox mca mce midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mmx2 mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn msr mtrr mudflap multilib multiuser mysql nas ncurses netboot nfs nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pae pam pat pcre pda pdf pdflib pdo pdo-external pear perl pge php pic pie plotutils png pni pnm ppds pppd python qt4 quicktime radius raw rdtscp readline reflection rrdtool rss rtc ruby samba scanner sep session slang sml2 snortsam spell spl sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tetex tga theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts tsc type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager vda vhosts videos vme vnc vorbis wmf xattr xcomposite xfs xine xinerama xinetd xls xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse usbmouse ps2mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev directfb fb v4l v4l2 vga"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa fbdev directfb fb v4l v4l2 vga"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> D [08/Feb/2009:19:21:00 +0100] Report: jobs=106 

 

No se pero me parece que son muchos trabajos pendientes, supongo que no tendrá mucho que ver pero por.

 si acaso metete en /var/spool/cups y haz un rm -f * luego intenta imprimir algo de nuevo.

----------

## demostenes

En este momento, esteban_conde, hay un trabajo pendiente el número 107.

Y además he de decir que esto me pasa también con la ubuntu del portátil.

Saludos

Carlos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Por probar, prueba a mantener pulsado 30 ó 40 segundos el boton de encendido a ver si te imprime la página . 

de prueba ml2510, no podemos descartar un fallo de hardware.

----------

## demostenes

Nop, nop es de "jargüer", imprime ferpectamente la página de prueba, y además, desde windows imprime sin problemas de ningún tipo...   :Sad:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Txema

No sé si tendrás los mismos archivos, pero yo tengo al menos tres: access_log, error_log y page_log, reinicia el servicio, envía imprimir una página de prueba, luego envía cualquier cosa a imprimir y sube esos tres logs completos a algún sitio, no sé si el foro permite archivos adjuntos...

----------

## demostenes

Primero he apagado el servicio cupsd, después he borrado todos los archivos en /var/log/cups/ y en /var/spool/cups/, he mandado una página de prueba a la impresora y estos son los archivos que me pides Txema:

```
demostenes@demostenes ~ $ cat access-log 

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "POST /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 17555 Print-Job successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1" 200 3534 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:16 +0100] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 524 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 458 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 8303 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:18 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:28 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 524 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 458 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:28 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 8303 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:29 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 524 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 458 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 8303 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:39 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 524 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 458 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 8303 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:49 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:59 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:59 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:59 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 524 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:59 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 458 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:59 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 8303 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:52:59 +0100] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:10 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:10 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 138 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:10 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 524 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:10 +0100] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 458 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:10 +0100] "GET /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 8303 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -

localhost - - [09/Feb/2009:00:54:11 +0100] "GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 0 - -
```

```

demostenes@demostenes ~ $ cat page-log  

samsung anonymous 108 [09/Feb/2009:00:52:17 +0100] 1 1 - localhost

demostenes@demostenes ~ $ 
```

y

```
I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 38 filters...

D [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Loading printer samsung...

I [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] [Job 2] Files have gone away!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 5!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 6!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 7!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 8!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 9!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 10!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 11!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] [Job 3] Files have gone away!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 13!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 14!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 15!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 16!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 17!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 18!

E [09/Feb/2009:00:51:26 +0100] Missing <Job #> directive on line 19!

...

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 10 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 10 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 10 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 14 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 16 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 15 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 10 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=304 (Not Modified)

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [09/Feb/2009:00:54:00 +0100] cupsdSendError: 12 code=304 (Not Modified)

```

Este último lo he recortado un poco porque si no sería muy grande.  :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> "POST /printers/samsung HTTP/1.1" 200 17555 Print-Job successful-ok 

 

¿samsung HTTP? la que yo tenia se conectaba via usb, es posible que las haya del mismo modelo 

con conexion a red pero la que tuve no tenia esa posiblidad, en caso de que la tengas via USB no estas 

seleccionando la impresora adecuada en cups.

----------

## Txema

Lo de HTTP/1.1 creo que se refiere a la administración por web.

Para empezar borra el archivo /var/cache/cups/job.cache, has eliminado el contenido de spool, pero este archivo sigue manteniendo todos los trabajos y los intenta cargar. (yo lo he borrado y no pasa nada, lo vuelve a crear con el contenido que haya en /var/spool/cups/)

----------

## demostenes

esteban_conde, a lo mejor el problema viene que aunque lsusb sí ve la impresora, a la hora de intentar dar de alta otra impresora desde localhost:631 no hay opción para que coja la que está conectada -como bien dices- al usb.

Txema, ya lo he borrado, pero sigue igual, no imprime nada y es más, el usuario para los trabajos es siempre anomymous aunque lo envie un usuario del sistema.

Lo dicho, ya no sé que hacer, y además, me está dando problemas al compilar el baselayout-2, tanto en amd64 como en ~amd64...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> localhost:631 no hay opción para que coja la que está conectada -como bien dices- al usb.
> 
> 

 

Pues mientras que no la coja como USB no va a ser posible hacerla funcionar.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/share/cups/model/samsung $ ls
> 
> CLP-300splc.ppd.gz   cms                 ML-2250spl2.ppd.gz   ML-8x00ps.ppd.gz
> 
> CLP-350ps.ppd.gz     mfp560.ppd.gz       ML-2510spl2.ppd.gz   scx4100.ppd.gz
> ...

 

Asi me queda a mi el listado de impresoras que trae samsung en su disco de drivers, si acaso descomprime el 

driver de  la tuya en .. así: bunzip ML-2510spl2.ppd.gz ../ a ver si te sale la opción de impresora usb en 

localhost:631.

en todo caso si no te sale desde ese directorio mueve los driver o enlazalos desde los demas directorios que

hay en /usr/share/cups/ en alguno acertaras.

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea de cuál puede ser el problema, pero en la web de openprinting hay algunos comentarios que igual te sirven de algo :

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Samsung-ML-2510

por si no lo habías visto ...

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## demostenes

Muchas gracias, gringo:fue lo primero que miré antes de comprarme la impresora como hace casi dos años, también miré lo que costaban los consumibles (algo básico pues imprimo bastante) y  aunque cuando la compré no todo funcionaba al 100%, daban muchas esperanzas de que funcionara en muy breve plazo, como así fue. No me ha dado ningún problema hasta hace un par de semanas que sin motivo aparente ha dejado de imprimir, y repito, tanto en el servidor como en el portátil con ubuntu, pero funciona ferpectamente desde el ms-windows.  ¿meigas o manazas, quién sabe?   :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

si en algún momento te funcionó, tiene que seguir funcionando digo yo. Mira a ver que paquetes pueden estar implicados y/o mira en los logs a ver que paquetes has actualizado antes de que dejara de funcionar. 

No sé si te he entendido bien y tampoco he leído tod el hilo, pero una prueba rápida es que pinches la impresora en el portátil con ubuntu y a ver si lo detecta/imprime. Si funciona puedes mirar que versiones de software /driver está usando este, para tener una referencia.

A ver si te sirve de algo, yo de impresoras lo justito la verdad ...

suerte y saluetes !

----------

## Txema

Dices que ni desde el servidor (que supongo que será gentoo) ni desde el PC con ubuntu funciona, pero ¿quieres decir que has probado el PC con ubuntu directamente conectado a la impresora? 

Otra prueba para descartar problemas con los ordenadores o la impresora sería probar con un livecd en el equipo con windows.

Podríamos intentar aumentar el nivel de debug, parece que existe un LogLevel debug2 y también revisar cupsd.conf.

----------

## esteban_conde

Desde luego es raro de coj* que haya funcionado antes en gentoo, para mi está claro como el agua clara desde

que dijo que no sale niguna impresora por el puerto USB que la solucion pasa por ponerle el driver correcto, 

pudiera ser que instalar foomatic ayudara y tambien pudiera ser alguna opcion USB en el kernel, USB printer 

support <M> o <*> si has cambiado de kernel recientemente puede que hayas olvidado seleccionarlo.

----------

## demostenes

resulta ser que tengo el foomatic, es lo que me falta por ver si quitando...

----------

## pcmaster

Si antes funcionaba y ahora no, lo primero que yo haría es intentar recordar en qué fecha te funcionaba seguro (cuanto más reciente, mejor) y mirar en /var/log/emerge.log a ver si se ha actualizado algún paquete que pudiera haber afectado a la ippresora: cups, footmatic, etc.

----------

## demostenes

Las buenas noticias son que si ve la impresora en el usb y que hace un rato he podido imprimir desde el portátil, la mala es que ahí tengo instalado la ubuntu; pero bueno, al menos puedo montar por nfs el directorio del servidor dónde tengo los archivos a imprimir.  :Wink: 

Desde el servidor, con gentoo, sigo sin poder imprimir, se queda todo en la cola y no tira para adelante. ¡Mecagüenentodoloquesemenea lahostiaputa!

Voy a --unmerge todo lo relacionado con la impresión y a empezar poquito a poco y a ver que resulta, si consigo algo ya lo indicaré aquí.

----------

## gringo

sólo una cosilla que se me acaba de psar por la cabeza, estás en ~arch ? si es asi prueba con las versiones estables.

Lo que si parece obvio es que hay algo mal en el gentoo.

saluetes

----------

## demostenes

Gringo, ahora estoy en ~arch, pero los problemas empezaron estando en arch puesto que es el servidor y prefería no arriesgar demasiado.  Ahora estoy en baselayout-2 y en amd64 está en ~arch... luego decidí cambiar todo el sistema a ~arch, pero como puedes ver por la longitud del hilo, todavía nada de nada.

¡Cuánto más viejo me hago menos sé de todo!   :Shocked: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¡Cuánto más viejo me hago menos sé de todo!

 

jejeje, eso me suena  :Razz:   :Wink: 

a mi me huele que se te está pasando algo obvio, pero lo dicho, no entiendo mucho de cups e impresoras, asi que ni me atrevería a orientarte.

Yo en una situación asi haría lo que comentas tu mas arriba, desinstalaría todo lo relacionado que se me ocurriera, miraría el driver y versiones de software que usa el ubuntu y empezaría desde cero. Porque si funciona en ubuntu debería funcionar igual de bien en gentoo, vamos, digo yo ...

suerte y al toro !

----------

